# How to test before harvest?



## ifsixwasnin9 (Jul 17, 2012)

I've read about testing before harvest and cutting portion of a bud off, etc. But a fresh cut is not smokable even after a few days because it's not dry enough. How can you go about testing your crop?


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 17, 2012)

some nuke or oven, i sat them on top of my lights hood and they dried i a couple days. jmo


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2012)

I used to be desperate and I would dry it in the microwave at half power for 20 seconds, till dry. It worked.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 17, 2012)

Be puttin on sharp stick and hangin to fire bout 2 feet in gentle heat be dry in bout 2 hour and ready to pipe 

BWD


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2012)

> How can you go about testing your crop?



I test my crop by doing a proper dry and cure.

This is the only way I have found to properly test my girls.

Now if I want to just get high because I am out, I will vape it.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 18, 2012)

Testing....unless hard up, as duck said, wait it out until proper dry/cure is done....a few weeks or so will do wonders.

Or, get a vape and you can get an idea of buzz....but not taste.


----------



## getnasty (Jul 18, 2012)

My oven has a WM setting for Warm. It's set under the 200 degree mark. I put the buds in there on that setting on a cookie sheet for 40 minutes, rotating the buds after 20 minutes. They cool down rather quickly after taking them out of the oven. They will taste planty and unlike marijuana, but you will get high, and be able to get a sense of how the high is going to effect you.


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Jul 19, 2012)

We got us wona themair glasstop cookin ranges.last year i would throw some samples of thatair super silver haze on there and put it on simmer.whew that stuff made the house smell like haze heaven and gave a buzz that would make ye hair stand up on the back a yee nek.dam im startin tasound like the B.W. Drifter. I have allways gotten my beans from Marijuana seeds.NL they came fast and i have had good luck with them so far there super silver haze,northern light, and a strain called old school a cross between hawaiian sativa and columbian gold is what ive been doing this year.smells good and has a kikkin buz.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 20, 2012)

I just use a desk lamp. And set the buds on something to where its parallel across under a foot away.
Its no real heat at all. But the bulb is hot enough to dry all the air around. I chop the bud up real fine and just using the dry air from the bulb only takes about an hour and a half to 2 hours.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 20, 2012)

Last year i would put my test buds in a paper envelope and set it on top of a light bulb, turning every so often. Takes a couple hours and is dry to the touch. It was nothing like the properly dried and cured buds tho. High was still quite good


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 25, 2012)

i like rose's terms (desperate) when you have a huge warhouse full like rose, then you dont need to nip a tester bud! chp, dry & cure for amonth, then smoke. cause with a 100,000 lbs youll have more than enough to get you threw till cure is done! lmfao 

how did you beans come out rose?


----------

